# Chick/Adult Mingling



## Faffywaffy (2 mo ago)

I have 9 chicks (probably splitting the batch 3/6 with my friend) that I want to integrate into a small flock of 3 hens. I built a small outdoor run for the chicks so they and the adults can observe each-other during the day. To encourage bonding, I put a platter of treats underneath the wire so they can both access it, which they did. After a few days of this, I tried putting the most submissive hen inside and they all react with varying amounts of aggression if not total disinterest (I.E the nicer one will warn the chick first before pecking.) This is mostly expected, but when is the aggression supposed to stop? Just looking at the them, it doesn't seem like they're going to share a head of broccoli at any point. The chicks just avoid the hen which makes me worried they're not integrating and learning to keep doing on their own.

I've read most of the things that every online article recommends, such as:

The more mature the birds are, the easier time they'll have. (I'm not keeping them in my house until they're adults, thank you.)
Provide chick-sized hiding spots (Did that. They also have space to avoid them entirely)
Sneak them inside the coop during the night (This sounds risky because i'm going to be asleep and could miss the opportunity to intervene if the hen wakes up and starts trying to kill the chicks)
Minimum of 3 (I have 9)

What would you recommend I do? One thought i had is that the submissive hen could be nicer, but may not be able to protect her adopted chicks from the others, making it more ideal long-term to put them in with the roostery hen that I have. What do you think?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is a time to establish hierarchy. That's what you're seeing. Even the more docile hen will let the peeps know she's boss over them. Let her. If she's not drawing blood then things will settle. 

She probably won't protect them. Again, it's the hierarchy thing that they go through. The others will also be letting them know they are bottom of the pecking order. Literally.

If no blood is shed. If the peeps have their own feeding station then they will work it out.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've added grown chicks (pullets) into a coop at night without any issues from the adult hens. When you let them out of the coop the next morning, the hens think the newbies were in the coop with them the whole time and are part of the flock.
However, the older hens will re-establish the pecking order when it comes to eating and drinking, and where to roost at night on the perches right around or just after sunset.
When you put the younguns in the coop at night, the grown birds wont pick on the newbies because they cant see in the dark, unless you have a light on inside the coop, which I dont recommend.


----------



## Faffywaffy (2 mo ago)

They split off into their own flock and they don't follow the adults into the coop.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They may always be their own browsing flock. But they will eventually become part of the whole and will go in with the rest. You have to teach them.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> They may always be their own browsing flock. But they will eventually become part of the whole and will go in with the rest. You have to teach them.


I have found the pecking order to be quiet interesting. My first 6 chicks started trying to establish a pecking order at just a few weeks old .These girls tried each other daily for a while. My barred Rock became queen and my Welsummer in 2nd place and they all had their place behind. The Queen and #2, #3 and #4 could be terrible but sweet to me. We got a little Rooster and he put them in check. He stopped much of the bullying. A dog killed my Barred rock and hurt my Welsummer. #3 just died and we still don't know why. #4 my Golden Comet became dominant female and was really a bully to the others. My rooster has dominated her more times than one when she was so mean to the others. I then got an RIR and a Brahma. Our Rooster fell in love with the RIR and made her the queen hen. The Golden Comet never tried the new queen but sure bullied the others. This spring I got 3 Sapphire Gems chicks from Tractor supply. They were kept in the barn with the others where they could all see each other but no contact. The day these little gals were 8 weeks old when I let them out in the barn they flew over the wall in with the big ones. They ran out in the run and even started taking treats away from the adults and could out run them. NOBODY bullied them. From that day to now I have no pecking order. The Rooster of course is still in charge. My Bully hen does not bully or bother anybody. I have sat for hours with them amazed how all my hens now appear on equal footing. These 9 hens and their rooster live in peace and harmony. I am very surprised that the pecking order has ended.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The dynamics of a flock can be fascinating. If things hadn't changed with the one bully I was going to suggest you pull her. Put her somewhere she couldn't see or hear the flock. That very often will reset the troublemaker's thought processes.

Losses are not easy. Not for any reason. Especially once you get to know each of their personalities. Hopefully, at this point you can go back to purely enjoying their presence.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> The dynamics of a flock can be fascinating. If things hadn't changed with the one bully I was going to suggest you pull her. Put her somewhere she couldn't see or hear the flock. That very often will reset the troublemaker's thought processes.
> 
> Losses are not easy. Not for any reason. Especially once you get to know each of their personalities. Hopefully, at this point you can go back to purely enjoying their presence.


The bad part is my former bully hen loves me and sits with me and I love her. Thank the Lord she bullies nobody anymore.


----------

